# Corten "A" steel vs. Takefu V2?



## Bert2368 (Apr 25, 2019)

I was looking at Takefu V2 composition. It looked oddly familiar... then I realized where I've seen a similar alloy.

We use cargo containers for storage, lots of them- They're made of low carbon steels of a type called "Corten", which instead of being rust resistant, simply is formulated so the rust does not flake off and so protects the steel below somewhat similarly to how aluminum oxide protects Aluminum. Takefu V2 is pretty much Corten "A" steel plus 1% Carbon...

Which made me wonder about using Corten as a cladding steel over a Carbon steel core. It would be about as rust resistant in kitchen environments as a very low Chromium, low carbon, non brittle steel could be?

Has anyone ever run across such a blade composition?

I have NO idea how Corten might behave in forge welding/forging.


----------

